# Anyone read Come Alive, Gentle Love?



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever read the book Come Alive, Gentle Love? I was looking on Lulu.com for depersonalization books and ordered it. I read it today and I found it really relate-able.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Themrsimon said:


> Has anyone ever read the book Come Alive, Gentle Love? I was looking on Lulu.com for depersonalization books and ordered it. I read it today and I found it really relate-able.


Does it have anything to do with depersonalization?


----------



## Themrsimon (Jan 27, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Does it have anything to do with depersonalization?


Yea its almost like reading a journal from someone with depersonalization. The cover says " Come Alive, Gentle Love" "My Depersonalization".


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Themrsimon said:


> Yea its almost like reading a journal from someone with depersonalization. The cover says " Come Alive, Gentle Love" "My Depersonalization".


Okay, I am definitely going to give this a good look. Thanks!


----------

